# Health alert news



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Maybe is old news but not for me so I just pass them alone.
http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...-drop-100K-rabies-vaccine-packets-4749456.php

Denton County officials say five measles cases linked to Tarrant County outbreak 
http://www.dallasnews.com/news/2013...s-cases-linked-to-tarrant-county-outbreak.ece


----------

